# New Review-Farmer/Lardy Symposium DVD from YBSmedia.com



## RetrieversONLINE (Nov 24, 2005)

Just published on www.retrieversonline.com

My review will give you more details and a heads up on what to watch for- Good reasons you should put this on your Christmas Wish List (or just get it to treat yourself).

http://www.retrieversonline.com/articles/farmer-lardy-symposium-dvd-review


----------

